
Pervasive cross-correlations of various traits' genetics - gwern
http://drjamesthompson.blogspot.com/2015/11/genetic-story-jumps-ahead.html
======
bordercases
It's not surprise that at least some of these traits are normally distributed
in a population AND intercorrelate. Multifactorial traits are the result of
many independent genes. You get enough hits of genes on a finite genome
describing a trait of certain complexity, and another one of similar
complexity, then there's bound to be overlap.

